# Other > Fun and games >  Best

## Suzi

Cover of a song ever?

----------


## Stella180

Best cover EVER. Convince me I’m wrong.

----------

Suzi (10-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

Stella that was beautiful!

----------


## Stella180

I like this version of a song you posted earlier

----------

Suzi (10-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

I love Trolls!  :): 

I love this Bad Wolves cover of Zombie:

----------


## Stella180

Yes!! Great cover.

----------

Suzi (10-07-20)

----------


## Suzi



----------


## Stella180



----------


## OldMike

This always makes me smile.

The Heimatdamisch: Highway to Hell (AC/DC)

----------

Suzi (24-07-20)

----------


## scilover

this sing does have a strong impression on me. a bit dark but nice.

----------


## Stella180

Mike I’m a but concerned with your interpretation of “best” cover.

----------


## Stella180

My personal favourite version of a great song.

----------

